# Fish Finder Mounting on Open Floor Plan



## moloch16 (Jul 10, 2018)

Looking for fish finder mounting ideas for a tiller steer boat with nothing in front of the back seat but open floor. Any ideas?


----------



## Shaugh (Jul 10, 2018)

Make something like this so you can swing it to different positions:


----------



## bcbouy (Jul 10, 2018)

my old g3 had it mounted on a carpeted piece of plywood mounted to a seat swivel and a small 12 volt battery that i could mount in any of the 6 seat bases.


----------



## jethro (Jul 12, 2018)

RAM Mount. Can put the balls just about anywhere.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 12, 2018)

On a lot of tiller flats boats, I've seen support bars mounted right in front of the seat, with a small box added on which to put gauges, fishfinders etc.

Of course, that support bar somewhat restricts your open space.







Something like this might do the trick.
https://express.google.com/u/0/product/14354359383509406429_8407589471520162535_8175035?utm_source=google_shopping&utm_medium=tu_cu&utm_content=eid-lsjeuxoeqt,4186078&utm_campaign=8175035


----------



## Wallyc (Jul 15, 2018)

Mine is mounted on a ram mount mounted on an aluminum plate secured between to ribs on the starboard gunnel.


----------



## Doc Arroyo (Jul 27, 2018)

I had an old Lowrance left without a mount. My solution was a Scotty rod holder socket mounted to the gunnel, a Scotty table and some aluminum angles. I have used it as shown, and dropped it on the floor out of the sun. Pretty flexible


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 28, 2018)

Scotty also makes a simple FF bracket that fits their rod holder sockets. Very basic design but worked for me on my old boat.


----------



## captain belly (Sep 6, 2018)

moloch16 said:


> Looking for fish finder mounting ideas for a tiller steer boat with nothing in front of the back seat but open floor. Any ideas?


See if this loads...... Fishfinder Mount Homemade for jon boat :

https://youtu.be/F5UWHForIFo


----------

